# GTX470 baking gone bad :(



## DraganUS

How much did you bake that for? 30 min at 600F?


----------



## bige83

10 min. at 385 f


----------



## blackbalt89

How much for the GF100?


----------



## radaja

WOW,you really cooked it


----------



## Andr3az

You cooked it upside down? How in hell did these things fall off?


----------



## bige83

Quote:



Originally Posted by *radaja*


WOW,you really cooked it


sure did luckly i still have 3 more that work


----------



## antipesto93

did you put it in the oven upside down?


----------



## Vlasov_581

oh my god what the hell


----------



## Dirtyworks

isn't it supposed to be 200f?


----------



## bige83

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Andr3az*











You cooked it upside down? How in hell did these things fall off?


dont know i cooked it upside down


----------



## Shishir

I dont understand i see this completly normal


----------



## Erick Silver

Poor GPU







Poor Poor GPU







You Kill-ded it.







So young







No chance to see the world


----------



## ACM

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bige83*


dont know i cooked it upside down


Well there's your problem.


----------



## TheReaperWaits

Ouch....

Would so make a keychain out of that GPU core...









Can't really say on price... Put it at what you think and see if anyone bites...


----------



## fluxlite

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shishir*


I dont understand i see this completly normal


That made me laugh


----------



## Andr3az

Put all those things back on, cook it again and sell it on ebay as broken.


----------



## Lampen

Wow. Haven't seen a baking go this badly before. Sorry man


----------



## Erick Silver

RMA it saying that these pieces were floating around in the bag when you opened it.


----------



## bom

You know you could flash it back if you had another graphics card.


----------



## frankth3frizz

i LOL'd HARDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD HAHAHA. u cooked it with the heatsink on?


----------



## bige83

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*


RMA it saying that these pieces were floating around in the bag when you opened it.


LOL i should do that


----------



## Setzer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dirtyworks*


isn't it supposed to be 200f?


I believe it's 200C

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bom*


You know you could flash it back if you had another graphics card.


Uhh what


----------



## bige83

Quote:



Originally Posted by *frankth3frizz*


i LOL'd HARDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD HAHAHA. u cooked it with the heatsink on?


NO were does it say i did that


----------



## andrewmchugh

Put all the stuff back in, and Re-bake so they all soldier back in, and then RMA.


----------



## frankth3frizz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bige83*


NO were does it say i did that


idk it seems like it. the shroud kinda looks burned and you have the heatsink in the picture xD sucks tho. you should try to rma it just for the laughs.


----------



## Erick Silver

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bom*


You know you could flash it back if you had another graphics card.


Did you miss all capacitors and chip that were no longer attachd to the board?


----------



## WizrdSleevz

That sucks..









You need to take Home Ec cause you suck @ baking.


----------



## blackbalt89

Give me the GF100?


----------



## robbo2

That's pretty damn funny


----------



## WizrdSleevz

R.i.p


----------



## mothow

Dam you baked the heck out of that card...lol Those pic's made me chuckle


----------



## G33K

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*


Quote:



Originally Posted by *bom*


You know you could flash it back if you had another graphics card.


Did you miss all capacitors and chip that were no longer attachd to the board?


I detected sarcasm in his post


----------



## fluxlite

You think the RMA department could tell it'd been baked at high temperature twice lol?

Pretty sure I'd be able to tell...I'd slap it back in an envelope and write "it's a graphics card, not a soufflÃ©" on it.


----------



## Haze_hellivo

10 min at 220 cÂº in the hoven with the gpu card up. Noobie mistake, next time watch a tutorial before trying this.


----------



## AMDPhenomX4

Well, I think selling it as a set would bring more in than a core. Have you tried fixing it?


----------



## Quantum Reality

I'd sell on eBay as broken, take what you can get for it and don't bake again till you see some tutorials. I saw this good one on youtube. Huge guy was baking his GPU, heh.


----------



## blooder11181




----------



## EpicPie

I lol'ed so hard.


----------



## blooder11181

that gpu chip on my sig rig........


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ACM*


Quote:



Originally Posted by *bige83*


Quote:



Originally Posted by *Andr3az*











You cooked it upside down? How in hell did these things fall off?


dont know i cooked it upside down


Well there's your problem.


Well said, sir.


----------



## philhalo66

you baked that at a hell of alot hotter than 385 more like 485. anyway you'll be lucky if you can give it away


----------



## Citra

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*


RMA it saying that these pieces were floating around in the bag when you opened it.


Lol what?


----------



## AMDPhenomX4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *philhalo66*


you baked that at a hell of alot hotter than 385 more like 485. anyway you'll be lucky if you can give it away


I'd offer him $10 for it.


----------



## Johnsen

Oh my... Feel sry for u nd ur card. :/


----------



## mdatmo

I think $10 for the GPU would be a good price, I am sure locks of people would love to make key ring.f


----------



## AMDPhenomX4

I would try to fix it personally.


----------



## fr0st.

10$ for the GF100?

What'll it cost to ship it to Aus?


----------



## TheGrapist

why not just solder them back on,rebake the right way.Then see if it works then send it in for an rma?


----------



## Quantum Reality

Why are people even still baking nVidia cards? I thought all that bad solder stuff was 9x00 era.


----------



## _s3v3n_

Quote:



Originally Posted by *andr3az*


put all those things back on, cook it again and sell it on ebay as broken.



epic! LOL!!


----------



## toyz72

sell it as.....diy vcard. save money build it yourself. this is being bookmarked for sure.


----------



## TheReaperWaits

Quote:



Originally Posted by *toyz72*


sell it as.....diy vcard. save money build it yourself. this is being bookmarked for sure.












That is sig worthy....


----------



## KBcobra

There is no way you had it in the oven for 385 f. I've baked 5 gpus at 385f and they come out fine.


----------



## Aparition

Nice... if the solder points are still clean, there is a chance you could repair it (professional shop) most likely


----------



## Sircles

surely it was in warranty stilll.....


----------



## bige83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KBcobra;13175881*
> There is no way you had it in the oven for 385 f. I've baked 5 gpus at 385f and they come out fine.


Frist off I did bake it 385 why would I lie about I mean really!


----------



## KBcobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bige83;13179232*
> Frist off I did bake it 385 why would I lie about I mean really!


Im not calling you a liar, Im calling your oven a liar. I baked multiple gpus face down at 385 f for 10mins, they all come out fine.


----------



## Quantum Reality

Now, if you accidentally baked it at 385 degrees _*C*_ instead of F...

then OK yeah you broke it bigtime.


----------



## bige83

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Quantum Reality*


Now, if you accidentally baked it at 385 degrees _*C*_ instead of F...

then OK yeah you broke it bigtime.


Well since I'm in American my oven doesn't have it in CÂ° only FÂ°

Don't know why the temp is everyone big problem I baked it at 385Â°F at 10 min. End of story


----------



## amstech

I hang mine on the wall.
I got a nice open spot next to a BFG 7950GT-OC for it.


----------



## 3dfxvoodoo

25$
nice diy fixer upper


----------



## Quantum Reality

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bige83;13180896*
> Well since I'm in American my oven doesn't have it in C° only F°
> 
> Don't know why the temp is everyone big problem I baked it at 385°F at 10 min. End of story


Dude. If you seriously only baked at 385 F (which is like 200 degrees C) for 10 minutes there's no way all that stuff would have just fallen right out.


----------



## bige83

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Quantum Reality*


Dude. If you seriously only baked at 385 F (which is like 200 degrees C) for 10 minutes there's no way all that stuff would have just fallen right out.


well dude i did so i dont know what to tell you it WAS AT 385 f AND IN FOR 10 MIN.!!!!!!

Thanks you guys


----------

